# Well made prong/pinch collars????



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could find one of the prong collars that is not a chinese piece of garbage????? We paid about $25 for one from Petco that has been nothing but trouble. Pieces would just fall off while you were carrying it, fastening it onto a squirming pup was a nightmare, and several times it just plain fell off while the dog was running. Well, before we made the decision to take it back the store, Scout went swimming with it on this morning and came out of the water without it. I guess it just fell off again, but where we couldn't get it. (We do not run the dogs in the water with the prong collar on, but we had just taken him out of the truck and put it on him, turned around to get my other dog out, and he was in the lake). Are there some good ones out there? I really like training with this type of collar, but don't want to keep throwing my money away on bad imitations.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy Herm Sprenger - German made. 

IGNORE their 'quick release' clasp and just use un-do two of the prong links unless you have a good trainer to show you or the correct knowledge of how to use the quick release part - in my experience (plenty) people find the quick release more trouble than a help. 

also - size does matter  

NEVER turn your collar inside out to fit it over his head - it should be nice an snug and positioned UP HIGH under the jaw line. 

The martingale (limited slip) should be on the bottom/side of his neck and the "meat" of the corrective prongs on the outide of the dog's neck (NOT undernieth on his trachia). 

I'm sure more info than you wanted - but its a pet peave of mine when clients come in using this very effective tool improperly and unsucsessfully - not to mention dangerous to the dogs when not used right. 

PS - no need to have him even get a chance to SWIM with it on - if you are not tranining - dont even PUT it on. Just safer that way. 

Good luck Carol! Hope to see you this fall!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Couple of questions. Where do you buy the Herm Sprenger brand, I haven't seen it. Second, If I am understanding you correctly, the ring that you attach your leash to is "UNDER" the jaw??? Maybe I need a diagram. And yeah, I know about that quick release thingy, had it on the one I had for Indy and it was way more trouble than help. This morning we were getting ready to train, and as I said, Ralph had put the collar on Scout, turned around one minute to help me, and pup hit the water! 
Anyway thanks for the suggestion, we will look for it.

Scout might be ready for JH in October, but Indy, well, who knows


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Carol, you should be able to get the Herm Sprenger brand at most pet stores and they are definitely the best. I don't use the quick release snap but HS does have a metal piece that's a little easier to get the prong in and out of. 

Check this out. http://leerburg.com/prong.htm It's a video clip and then this is the article. www.leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm

It will show you how to fit it. You can ignore the part about using a second collar with the prong. Also, I've always fit it up high on the neck and attached the leash between the ears so to speak. He goes on during the video clip about live ring and dead ring, but I always use live ring and you ARE able to use this similar to a choke collar and pull to give pretty decent force corrections. The reason I would not put the leash under the jaw is because you don't have as much control. The most sensitive part of the dog's neck is under so that's where you want it in my opinion. I agree that if used incorrectly people can injure their dogs, but, that's how I use it and that's how I prefer it. I too do go crazy when I see people using it with it too big and loose down on the dogs neck by the shoulders, the dog can pull right through that.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I purchased mine from Lion Country Supply. It is a great collar. Just make sure you size it correctly.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Third vote of approval for Herm Sprenger - just bought my 4th or 5th - because i have more dogs now.
I buy mine at a feed store that carries a lot of dog stuff - I think LCS and maybe Dogs Afield have them. they come with about 7 prongs and you need to buy extra prongs for length and replacements.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

The German made Herm Sprenger is the best. Here are a few Schutzhund (protection dog) suppliers, you have more choices there for this type of equipment:

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/Herm_Sprenger_Prong.aspx

http://www.rayallen.com/ramCart/cartFrame.htm

http://www.fullgripgear.com/chains.html

The last web site has super hand made leather products as well - I've spend some bucks there.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

runnindawgz said:


> Buy Herm Sprenger - German made.
> 
> IGNORE their 'quick release' clasp and just use un-do two of the prong links unless you have a good trainer to show you or the correct knowledge of how to use the quick release part - in my experience (plenty) people find the quick release more trouble than a help.
> 
> ...


Never heard of anyone using the prong collar this way. If the prong collar is fitted and used properly, it takes much less of a correction to be effective than a choke chain. I think their is less chance of injury with a prong collar than a choke chain, when properly used.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

Pinch Collars

Finest quality Herm Sprenger collars, made in Germany. The links have slightly rounded ends to minimize the chance of injury. Collar lengths may be adjusted by adding or removing individual links. Proper use requires a snug fit. 

I prefer the smaller link as it is just as effective as the larger prongs...just had to purchase a few more extra links. Also I bought one with the swivel eye which keeps it from getting tangled up and shifting around. It fits just behind his ears high on his neck with the ring kind of between his ears. He also then wears his e-collar and flat collar. Yep, Sandy has on 3 collars when we train...keeps him from becoming collar wise. I had to order mine online also. Found mine at J&J dog suppliers of obedience, tracking, agility equipment.

Also there is a little thing you can do with a prong collar if it is too much for a sensitive dog...alternate the prongs by putting one inward and then flip the next prong outward....you can somewhat vary the harshness of your correction. Just have to determine what 'matters' to your dog.

There is nothing like a good Herm Sprenger collar


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve Hester said:


> Never heard of anyone using the prong collar this way. If the prong collar is fitted and used properly, it takes much less of a correction to be effective than a choke chain. I think their is less chance of injury with a prong collar than a choke chain, when properly used.


Right - thats what I said I am confused about hte reason for your quoting me. I was encouraging her to fit and use it properly. I like the Leerburg diagrams and directions - I think it was a good demo of what I meant and said.


----------

